# Which type of CO2 diffuser is best for 10 gal



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm looking into what type of CO2 diffuser I want. I can get a cheap glass diffuser on ebay from Hong Kong. I could also make a chopstick diffuser. Or, I could cut a hold into my filter's intake.


I did the hose into the filter intake before but I don't think I got the results that people say comes with CO2. 


It will be a dual 600ml or two 1L bottle DIY sugar and yeast setup.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

With DIY CO2, your best bet is to just go with the "tube into the filter intake" route. This is mainly because DIY CO2 usually cannot generate sufficient pressure to get those glass ceramic disc diffusers to work properly. 

You could also try the chopstick diffuser, it may work.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I think chopstick will work. I'm close to college park, which has free chopsticks in the food court.. shhh.


----------

